# Listbox erstelle



## PsychoSam (29. August 2003)

Hallo
Ich hab folgendes Problem:
ch weiß leirder net wie man so eine liste erstellt mit drop dwon ..
könnte bitte jemand mir den code sage und ie man auf die einzelnen elemnte zu greifet bzw zufügt...


danke im voraus


----------



## mAu (29. August 2003)

Hi!

Ganz einfach...:


```
<select name="listbox1" size="1">
 <option value="1">1
 <option value="2">2
</select>
```


----------



## Avariel (29. August 2003)

Option vielleicht auch wieder zu:


```
<select name="listbox1" size="1">
 <option value="1">1</option>
 <option value="2">2</option>
</select>
```


----------



## mAu (29. August 2003)

Mach ich nie und es geht trotsdem 
mfg mAu


----------



## Noby (29. August 2003)

hi
also das Schluss-Tag </option> ist optional, mir hat es aber der Html-validator schon mal angekreidet, seit dem schreib ich es immer dazu.
Ciao
Noby


----------

